# My stolen car was found...no details yet



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

itzeug said:


> cant even fit that many mexicans into it shoulda stolen a minivan


You miss the point - no one would think that 335 can carry illegal aliens - too fancy for a job. :tsk:


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

*Wow!*

WOW! :jawdrop: That is all I can say! What a saga! Hollywood here we come!


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

This is truly one of the most interesting stories on the fest. I'm very sorry that you had to go through all of this though.


----------



## garyhgaryh (Nov 3, 2007)

Where is the original thread so I can get up to speed...


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

garyhgaryh said:


> Where is the original thread so I can get up to speed...


Use the advanced search feature for threads started by Craigito. Its a good read, but its spread across a few threads.


----------



## garyhgaryh (Nov 3, 2007)

cwsqbm said:


> Use the advanced search feature for threads started by Craigito. Its a good read, but its spread across a few threads.


Found it after posting .... 
Very interesting.. I'm surprised I never saw the thread.


----------



## snowbunni (Dec 19, 2007)

*If the car could talk...*

...it would have quite a story to tell. Who knows how many hands it exchaged to end up being used to smuggle people across the border? e.g. Stolen from the dealer by a professional car theft ring. Scrubbed and then sold in Mexico who lent it to a buddy who had this great idea to use it to... OK, my imagination is getting ahead of the real story. I do hope one day the whole ordeal could be traced and passed to us. One of the most intriguing threads I've read!


----------



## cipher5 (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow crazy! The saga continues... now the question is, what will happen to the car now?


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

cipher5 said:


> Wow crazy! The saga continues... now the question is, what will happen to the car now?


Insurance Co. will probably just sell it at auction. I believe it will have some kind of "salvage" title applied, or whatever they use to indicate the car was stolen. Not entirely sure about that one. The detective was saying they'll probably get 1/2 the value back on the car at auction.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Did CraigIto ever get back with the rest of the story? In re-reading this thread I see I originally missed the point that the car was confiscated at the border in November and it took until February for its original owner to be notified. Guess those border patrol guys needed a good loaner for a few months.


----------

